# How do you deal with dogs?



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

So pulled my first shift today, and was sent to a rural area of the city (lots of cows in peoples yards and one house I delivered to had an open garage full of chickens with a rooster standing guard). One house had no one home and a dog tied to the porch, who would not let me go near. A call to the customer led me to an answering machine, and a call to support did not help either as they could not reach her. I was almost an hour away from the warehouse and didn’t want to be forced to drive all the way back there, and was not comfortable throwing the item onto the porch, so I left it in the crook of a tree with a bicycle tied to it (not visible from road) and left a voice mail to customer telling her where it was. Does that sound like a good solution or am I going to get in trouble?


----------



## josity (Oct 25, 2017)

If you can’t make friends with the dog, then this is probably a viable option. You took a picture of it in the tree, right?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You should be okay as long as you took picture


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes. I took a picture


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

You're not going to get in trouble. You delivered the package. It's in a safe place. The customer was notified. You're good. Sometimes when you toss a package past a dog the dog will go after the package.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I would just give the package to the dog as it's a member of the household.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I would just give the package to the dog as it's a member of the household.


I actually did that one time. No one was home and I had yellow envelope. As was putting it over a fence ,a pitbull jump the fence and grab it right out of my hand so I marked it as delivered to a member of the household lol


----------



## Lone Star State (Apr 12, 2018)

uberstuper said:


> I actually did that one time. No one was home and I had yellow envelope. As was putting it over a fence ,a pitbull jump the fence and grab it right out of my hand so I marked it as delivered to a member of the household lol


Make sure you hand it to them nicely, otherwise you get deactivated.





(video credit to DeathByFlex)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberstuper said:


> I actually did that one time. No one was home and I had yellow envelope. As was putting it over a fence ,a pitbull jump the fence and grab it right out of my hand so I marked it as delivered to a member of the household lol


Customer told me that the dogs love those yellow envelopes.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol @ the driver. Forgot to close his back door before backing out. 

F the dogs. Keep barking *****es


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm starting to really dislike dogs. Been bit by one that slipped through a fence and a couple weeks ago I got the typical don't worry she's friendly. The dog lunged at me and I shoved the box in front of me and she but it. Guy was all surprised. I'm so sick of dogs barking at me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1 

If it were not of that I would not in the predicament I'm in. Then the news shows someone walking by and shooting the dog. Dude that's the wrong address ugh.... I just have to sit back and let Karma take it from here....

I actually had someone with a Calico cat yesterday. Only in Newport smh. Short trip but it was all good. MoVal, read my write up in the IE section ? Not about dogs though.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I look for it Amsoil


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dogs will choke on chicken bones.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just 59 stops for your van route today?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Just 59 stops for your van route today?


I wish..

Usually it's 200-215 stops.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> I wish..
> 
> Usually it's 200-215 stops.


You should ask for a nursery route.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberdamsel said:


> Ye! I usually save my chicken bones for this purpose.so i make sure i have a bone handy when i head towards the area.
> 
> Every dog prefer a bone than the taste of human flesh.
> 
> Secondly i have a strong rod i carry around no matter big the package is. If dog is not satisfied with bone, he gets a hard knock.


You will be charged with cruelty to animals.



oicu812 said:


> Dogs will choke on chicken bones.


They will die a slow and painful death from chicken bones. This driver should be shot.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Dogs will choke on chicken bones.





Rat said:


> You will be charged with cruelty to animals.
> 
> They will die a slow and painful death from chicken bones. This driver should be shot.


Is this true?

We've had dogs for as long as I can remember (50 years) and we've always fed them chikin bones.

Our chihuahua loves the left over Buffalo Wings bones. Eats them up completely.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

observer said:


> Is this true?
> 
> We've had dogs for as long as I can remember (50 years) and we've always fed them chikin bones.
> 
> Our chihuahua loves the left over Buffalo Wings bones. Eats them up completely.


Yes. The bones splinter and perforate the stomach and intestines.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Rat said:


> Yes. The bones splinter and perforate the stomach and intestines.


Free range chickens tend to have denser bones.....but it's still never a good idea.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Rat said:


> Yes. The bones splinter and perforate the stomach and intestines.





leroy jenkins said:


> Free range chickens tend to have denser bones.....but it's still never a good idea.


Turns out cooking the chikin makes the bones easier to splinter. Uncooked bones don't splinter as easily.

Looks like no more chikin wings for our chihuahua.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> So pulled my first shift today, and was sent to a rural area of the city (lots of cows in peoples yards and one house I delivered to had an open garage full of chickens with a rooster standing guard). One house had no one home and a dog tied to the porch, who would not let me go near. A call to the customer led me to an answering machine, and a call to support did not help either as they could not reach her. I was almost an hour away from the warehouse and didn't want to be forced to drive all the way back there, and was not comfortable throwing the item onto the porch, so I left it in the crook of a tree with a bicycle tied to it (not visible from road) and left a voice mail to customer telling her where it was. Does that sound like a good solution or am I going to get in trouble?


From the bottom of the deck of course !


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Give em the package and tell them not to piss on it till Mommy comes home. Most of the time they oblige. Technically the are a resident of the household.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Fixed it for you.



SoggyF said:


> Give em the package and tell them not to piss on it till Mommy comes home. Most of the time they oblige. Technically they are a *member* of the household.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I chuck all packages over the fence whenever I see a dog anywhere.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I would like to see Amazon do more to at least try to protect drivers from dogs. Today I had FOUR incidents, including one where a massive dog cornered me, and I knew if I moved, I was gonna be attacked. Finally, the owner came out of his house, and was all "i'm so sorry" … well, i'm sorry these asshat dog owners are so oblivious and so selfish that they just have their attack dogs roaming off chain on their palatial estate on a day they damn well know they are getting a package delivered

I called in after the incident to say that they should send the customer a note that they need to keep their dog inside on delivery days. hoping to protect future drivers from the same fate I endured..the Amazon support person pretty much laughed at me, saying if the owner apologized that was good enough


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> So pulled my first shift today, and was sent to a rural area of the city (lots of cows in peoples yards and one house I delivered to had an open garage full of chickens with a rooster standing guard). One house had no one home and a dog tied to the porch, who would not let me go near. A call to the customer led me to an answering machine, and a call to support did not help either as they could not reach her. I was almost an hour away from the warehouse and didn't want to be forced to drive all the way back there, and was not comfortable throwing the item onto the porch, so I left it in the crook of a tree with a bicycle tied to it (not visible from road) and left a voice mail to customer telling her where it was. Does that sound like a good solution or am I going to get in trouble?


You wing it like a frisbee onto the porch and take the pic before the dog attacks the package. It's that simple.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a mag flashlight and pepper spray... they both work well...
On people too.

Never had to use, but do carry.


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

Sautéed with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

The UPS guys carry dog treats. My dogs love seeing the big brown truck show up.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> So pulled my first shift today, and was sent to a rural area of the city (lots of cows in peoples yards and one house I delivered to had an open garage full of chickens with a rooster standing guard). One house had no one home and a dog tied to the porch, who would not let me go near. A call to the customer led me to an answering machine, and a call to support did not help either as they could not reach her. I was almost an hour away from the warehouse and didn't want to be forced to drive all the way back there, and was not comfortable throwing the item onto the porch, so I left it in the crook of a tree with a bicycle tied to it (not visible from road) and left a voice mail to customer telling her where it was. Does that sound like a good solution or am I going to get in trouble?


Today, there was this big lab at a big house I went to. Big yard. Over friendly dang dog! Overly excited. Un-trained. Jumping up and down. I was like sit! Here we go! So I get out, and tell at the dog to get the F down and stop jumping on me! Next thing you know the dang dog jumped up in my truck and wouldnt get out! Fuq.....Finally he gets out and I gave it to the owners pretty good earful. Mud and sit on my seats!

I usually can judge a dog! I have a long windshield ice scraper broom thing that I carry if I feel uncomfortable with a dog. It doesn't look like a weapon but it is! I'll clock the sit out of a dog! If it's an over friendly dog, I'll put the packages between me and the dog. Try delivering packages late at night way out in the country with long dirt roads and dogs.



Just BS said:


> The UPS guys carry dog treats. My dogs love seeing the big brown truck show up.


NO! Then the dang dogs think we all have treats! F that!


----------

